
Building Lyft’s Marketing Automation Platform - ryan_lane
https://eng.lyft.com/lyft-marketing-automation-b43b7b7537cc
======
jcsnv
Netflix has written about their internal platform as well[1].

Has anyone come across other articles similar to these? I haven't been able to
find many outside of these two.

1 - [https://medium.com/netflix-techblog/engineering-to-
improve-m...](https://medium.com/netflix-techblog/engineering-to-improve-
marketing-effectiveness-part-1-a6dd5d02bab7)

------
whalesalad
I tried to become a driver, but my license plate is not from the state that I
currently reside in, so I fell thru the cracks and now I am stuck in this
funnel with no way out.

Every once and a while I get an obscure request from Lyft and I can't
immediately tell if it's related to my identity as a rider or my identity as a
driver.

Wish all of these marketing funnels had a big "PULL CHUTE" button so that
users can remove themselves. I'm stuck in a hundred car dealership funnels
too, and continue to get "nurtured" week after week.

~~~
dmix
> I'm stuck in a hundred car dealership funnels too, and continue to get
> "nurtured" week after week.

Do you mean being a driver for car dealerships for delivery and dropoffs? What
does nurtured mean exactly?

~~~
nrb
They’re in the marketing funnel, because at one point in the past they were in
the market to buy a car, and still receive VERY frequent messages encouraging
thrm to continue down the sales process despite the fact they didn’t engage
with any previous marketing message and bought a car years ago.

------
shostack
Really curious to know more about how Lyft handles attribution here as I
didn't really see it mentioned. Nor did I see much about how they approach
view through metrics for display and such when that data is increasingly
locked away within the ad platforms and not always exposed via API. Presumably
things are mashed together in an ad server and some enterprise analytics
platform with an attribution tool in the mix, perhaps with a sprinkling of
MMM.

Beyond that, I'd love a deeper analysis of their actual channels and how they
measure and approach them. Any additional links on that would be much
appreciated.

------
ricksebak
Wonder if this is related to the thing where Lyft spams people with phone
notifications that are really just ads/promos, and then continuing to do it
for multiple years.

[https://twitter.com/asklyft/status/634509838358302722?lang=e...](https://twitter.com/asklyft/status/634509838358302722?lang=en)

------
frabcus
Are there any good products to help do this sort of thing?

It seems to me there would be lots of integration to do between the LTV
predicator and quite a few other systems, so this would need quite a large
team to make.

Maybe I'm wrong...

~~~
dlevine
There are products that solve different parts of this problem, but most
companies buy 2-4 products for their marketing stack (CDP, Marketing
Automation, attribution, and analytics). For things like LTV prediction, you
would either need to buy an additional piece of software or do it yourself.

Each company does marketing enough differently that there isn't a single
product that could solve the problem end-to-end for everyone.

------
RyanShook
Would be cool to see an actual demo. Sounds pretty amazing but I wonder how
automated the process is.

------
LaserToy
Fun post about efficiency from a company that is chronically loosing money.

------
Nextgrid
Sad to see all of this engineering effort being spent on spreading cancer (aka
ads) and thus funding worldwide stalking by unethical companies.

Just imagine what humanity could’ve achieved if efforts like these were
directed to actually worthwhile causes like science or medical research.

~~~
mindfulplay
I used to think like this before. But then I realized the survival of these
companies (similar to natural selection) is based on these efforts which makes
it almost the exact opposite of cancer.

To a customer, if the value add is ride sharing to exist in some form,
companies actively bidding for that customer's attention and eventually their
pockets is inevitable.

